# Can someone please help me identify what's wrong with my budgie' s poop?



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

*Diarrhea or watery poop?*

My bird just began doing this about an hour ago. She has never done this before and I don't know what's wrong.. please help me she's never done this before


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This looks to me like polyuria which is an increase in the liquid portion of the dropping, the fecal portion is still formed so therefore it is not diarrhea. Has the bird eaten any fruits or veggies with a high water content or is the bird showing any other signs of illness? If it continues I would take the bird to an avian vet for assessment.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

The photo will not open for me, but as mentioned in the post above; if the dropping is formed, but has a large urine portion, it is not diarrhea. If the polyuria persists regardless of diet, especially if accompanied by other symptoms as well, the cause needs to be determined by an avian vet. Let us know if the droppings return to normal.


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Cody said:


> This looks to me like polyuria which is an increase in the liquid portion of the dropping, the fecal portion is still formed so therefore it is not diarrhea. Has the bird eaten any fruits or veggies with a high water content or is the bird showing any other signs of illness? If it continues I would take the bird to an avian vet for assessment.





RavensGryf said:


> The photo will not open for me, but as mentioned in the post above; if the dropping is formed, but has a large urine portion, it is not diarrhea. If the polyuria persists regardless of diet, especially if accompanied by other symptoms as well, the cause needs to be determined by an avian vet. Let us know if the droppings return to normal.


Well recently I bought them some new foods (Nutriberries which contain cranberries, apricots, dates, and seeds and pellets | Kaytee Garden Veggie Treat) they don't eat fresh fruits or veggies no matter what I do except my 2 other birds didn't have the same reaction as her... She also drank water twice in a row so maybe that could be it too..?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to take your budgies in to an Avian Vet for the proper diagnosis and treatment plan.

When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, then the next best option is to find an Exotic Pet Vet with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello, I just noticed today that someone's poop is a little red... I'm afraid on what that could possible mean... I recently bought them some new foods (Nutriberries which contain cranberries, apricots, dates, and seeds and pellets | Kaytee Garden Veggie Treat) they don't eat fresh fruits or veggies no matter what I do 😧 my other budgie's poop seems fine...


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

UPDATE: poop was normal the next day! Guess it was just too much water intake 😄


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads regarding your budgie's droppings into one. 
Please refrain from starting multiple threads which address the same topic.

Additionally, please do not use emoticons from your phone as they show up on this forum as gibberish. This is addressed in the link below:

https://www.talkbudgies.com/site-in...se-phone-emojis-when-posting.html#post4092600

Red may be present in the droppings if the birds eat dried cranberries, or red colored pellets or food.
If you are concerned about your budgies' droppings, please contact your Avian Vet.*


----------

